# Technik Erklär Thread



## NOS-Trial (28. November 2005)

Durch die Idee von Hopfmannstropfe hab ich mal son "Technik Erklär Thread" aufgemacht!   

(Hopfmannstropfe: eigentlich könnt ma da n technik erklär thraed aufmachen)
(im new pic thread)


somit kann ich dann vllt auch bald n paar techniken mehr!  

wer dann ne technik postet und  vielleicht  so ne cool bilderfolge wie der Hopfmannstropfe im New Pic Thread! dad wär Cool!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155795&page=17&pp=25


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (28. November 2005)

vtcz.ch

einfach mal unter online fahrschule bissl stöbern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (28. November 2005)

Kann mir mal jemand den Doggy-Style erläutern?


----------



## trialsrider (28. November 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand den Doggy-Style erläutern?



Jo hab Teil 1 und 2   
Da wird das ganz gut erklärt!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. November 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand den Doggy-Style erläutern?




Unter Doggy-Style versteht man die aus dem Tierreich [vor allem, wie der Name bereits vermuten lässt, von Hunden (englisch dog = hund)] abgeleitete Technik, bei der sich Menschen (Homo Sapiens Sapiens) paaren, indem der Mann von Hinten (siehe Hund) in seine Partnerin eindringt....    

Genug der Schmarrrrn......



 Ich mach das gern


----------



## elhefe (29. November 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand den Doggy-Style erläutern?




1. Dafür bist Du noch zu jung.

2. Frag Ara.


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. November 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Dafür bist Du noch zu jung.
> 
> 2. Frag Ara.



1. wohl kaum
2. Ara seh ich so gut wie nie


----------



## Trialar (18. Juli 2006)

Sorry, wenn ich das Thema nochmal aufgreife, wollte aber keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Ich wollte wissen, in welcher Höhe ich den Tipper anfangen sollte zu probieren. Fahre jetzt seit Anfang dieses Jahres und schaffe den Treter jetzt auf ca 6-7 E-pals, hab mich aber noch nie am Tipper versucht. 
In welcher Höhe ist er am besten zu lernen und ab wann geht der überhaupt? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Danke


----------



## Schevron (18. Juli 2006)

hab schon leute aus spaß 2 EPs tippen sehen
ich denk sinnvoll is es ab ca 5


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Juli 2006)

recht gut lernen kann man des eigentlich mit einer hoehe, die nicht hoeher ist, als dein vr vorm kipppunkt... - bissl besch. erklaert

also das hindernis nicht hoher waehlen, als dein vorderrad ueber dem boden ist, wenn du zb. aufm hinterrad stehst.

sonst muesstest du dich zu weit nach vorne lehnen und dann fehlt dir am anfang der schwung und der bewegungsablauf um das hinterrad nachzuziehen.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Juli 2006)

also richtiges Tippen geht bei mir erst ab 7 paletten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (18. Juli 2006)

ja ich tippe auch erst ab ner höhe von ca. 95cm oder so!
wenns dann über 1m10 geht hab ich noch net probiert zu tippen
da is mir der roll bunny oder der treter noch sicherer da ich auch erst seit
kurzem tippen kann! aber macht echt nen heiden spaß das ganze!
Hab jetzt auch endlich nen steileren und längeren Vorbau und hoffe das
ich damit noch besser abgehe was das tippen und so betrifft!  

Also ich denke bei 6Ep kann man schon gut üben zu tippen!  

gruß
martin


----------



## curry4king (20. Juli 2006)

Autodachtechnik

könnt mir irgendwer dazu nen paar tricks geben

z.b wie kann mans gut üben oder woran

woraus muss man achten (pedalstellung gewichsverlagerung)

wenn ichs ma irgendwo brob dann komm ich net so wirklich hoch sondern häng dann nur so am hinderniss


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. Juli 2006)

Am besten übst du den Hook an Paletten, weil da am wenigsten passieren kann. Wichtig ist dabei halt, dass du ne schnelle Körperbewegung hast, um den Schwung optimal mitzunehmen. Also nach dem anspringen musst du den Körperschwerpunkt ganz schnell nach vorn bringen, und dann sollte es gehen. Du kannst dir die paletten anfangs auch leicht anschrägen, das übt sich leichter. Das ganze hat bei mir ne weile gedauert, bis es einigermaßen ging. Das ganze geht erst so ab 8  1/2 Paletten höhe.  Frag aber am besten mal den BSXL, der ist ne Hookmaschine


----------



## locdog (20. Juli 2006)

am besten auf wirklich schergen hindernissen treniren dann immer steiler, videos helfen da weite, und das was man nicht sieht ist das man das bike ubers VR zieht. also so als wolle man nen coust machen


----------



## isah (20. Juli 2006)

was ich so in erfahrung gebracht habe... (quelle: sebo, bsxl, felix m., ...)

- bei 9 epals anfangen
- grade fahren
- schnell fahren am besten zwischen 2-3 kurbel umdrehungen
- man muss _sehr_ früh abspringen, also nicht kurz vor dem hinderniss 
- beim aufprall sollte der körper vor/über dem lenker sein
- das rad sollte nur knapp hinter der kante sein
- beim aufprall kann man wahlweise nur die vr/hr bremse oder gar keine bremse ziehe
- pedale sollten beim aufprall fast senkrecht sein
- im moment des aufpralls das bike durchreissen


----------



## mädlog (20. Juli 2006)

hi ich üb gerade das antippen ....ich komm mitm tretbunnyhop so 4-4 1/2  paletten hoch und hab mir gedacht ab 5 mal mit tippen anzufangen .also mit dem tippen der kante mit dem vorderrad hab ich keine probleme aber: wenn ich jetz abspring dotzt mein mein hinterrad immer an das hindernis hatt dass was mitm timing zu tun oder was mach ich da falsch.?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (21. Juli 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> was ich so in erfahrung gebracht habe... (quelle: sebo, bsxl, felix m., ...)
> 
> - bei 9 epals anfangen
> - grade fahren
> ...



ich hab mal nen kleines video gemacht (eig. nur für mich), scr4t hats für hilfreich befunden, also hab ichs mal hochgeladen: 

http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/isah ---> hook.wmv

habs mit premier bisschen verpfuscht, wenn ich zeit hab kommt ein besseres.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (21. Juli 2006)

danke fürs schneiden, ich hab grade auch ein bischen appetit drauf bekommen, werde es wohl auchmal probieren bald


----------



## jockie (21. Juli 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal nen kleines video gemacht (eig. nur für mich), scr4t hats für hilfreich befunden, also hab ichs mal hochgeladen:
> 
> http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/isah ---> hook.wmv
> 
> habs mit premier bisschen verpfuscht, wenn ich zeit hab kommt ein besseres.


Geile Zusammenstellung, danke! ...vor allem hatte ich bisher geglaubt, Hooks gingen quasi nur aus'm Roll-Bunny und nicht mi'm Treter...dann probiere ich mich die Tage auch mal daran


----------



## curry4king (21. Juli 2006)

thx für die vielen Tips..!!
wenn ich wieder @ home bin dann werd ichs ma ausprob.
das vid is cool kann man des gut drauf erkennen!

premiere ROCKT!! xDDD

mfg: Curry4K!nG


----------



## Deleted 49241 (25. Juli 2006)

Hi Jungs,
Jetzt mal nicht zur Fahrtechnik, sondern eher zur Einbautechnik. Kann mir das mal Jmd mit dem Einspeichen erklaeren? Spezifisch, was es mit dem Kreuzen auf sich hat.(nicht statischer Natur) Ich habe Heute meine neue Felge eingespeicht, und bin zum verrecken nicht dahinter gekommen, wie man nun eine dreifach Kreuzung hinbekommen soll. Ich hab das einfach so gemacht, wie es bei der Alten auch war. 
Sprich: 
Alle Zugspeichen, die nach rechts gingen liessen ein Loch offen und alle Kreuzenden 4. Das Muster sieht ganz nett aus, allerdings kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie da eine weitere Kreuzung entstehen sollte...Auf der Gegenseite hab ich versetzt das Gleiche gemacht...


----------



## curry4king (25. Juli 2006)

rebuild schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> Jetzt mal nicht zur Fahrtechnik, sondern eher zur Einbautechnik. Kann mir das mal Jmd mit dem Einspeichen erklaeren? Spezifisch, was es mit dem Kreuzen auf sich hat.(nicht statischer Natur) Ich habe Heute meine neue Felge eingespeicht, und bin zum verrecken nicht dahinter gekommen, wie man nun eine dreifach Kreuzung hinbekommen soll. Ich hab das einfach so gemacht, wie es bei der Alten auch war.
> Sprich:
> Alle Zugspeichen, die nach rechts gingen liessen ein Loch offen und alle Kreuzenden 4. Das Muster sieht ganz nett aus, allerdings kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie da eine weitere Kreuzung entstehen sollte...Auf der Gegenseite hab ich versetzt das Gleiche gemacht...





hmm ich habe irgendwo mal den bild gesehen musst mal bissel nach tutorials googlen musst irgendwie erst nur eine speiche machen (ein kruez) das ganze verdrehen und wieder ein kreuz.... musste mal schauen


----------



## Deleted 49241 (25. Juli 2006)

Die Edit-Funktion oder ich sind wohl nicht voll funktionstuechtig. Wollte den Beitrag hier eigendlich geloescht bzw. abgeaendert haben. Nun ja, trotzdem danke fuer die Antwort hier.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2006)

Wofür steht N.U.C. bei den Try all vorbauten. Und warum haben die ne schräge ahead kappe? Ich denke das passt doch hier rein oder???


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Juli 2006)

warum das nuc heißt weiß ich nicht. Koxx hat einfach neue Vorbauten rausgebracht, und da haben die sich gesagt, hey wir könnten doch die Kante oben abschrägen, denn dann müssen sich die dummen Trialer erst noch neue Aheadkappen kaufen.


----------



## florianwagner (31. Juli 2006)

vielleicht hat der herr manz auch nur angst um seinen zipfel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2006)

jo so dachte ich mir das auch, wegen geld. die ahead kappe kostet ja auch ganz 9â¬. genauso ist es mit dem einen vorbau. Nur weil er  das VR design hat kostet er 3â¬ mehr. Sieht aber auch scharf aus das teil. Bleib nur noch dieses N.U.C. kÃ¼rzel offen, aber isah weis das bestimmt.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (9. Oktober 2006)

so, hab mal paar bilder von meinem "sidehop" gemacht. bzw ist das überhaupt einer? naja dafür die bilder...













das war der erste... höher bin ich bis jetzt nicht gekommen... sind 80cm  

















das ist der andere, sieht vieleicht was komisch aus, aber naja.

also ich verstehe nciht wie ihr den sidehop macht? ich stell mich aufs hinterrad, ziehe quasi nen bunnyhop und drücke dann das vorderrad auf die kante. danach kommt das hinterrad ganz leicht eigentlich hoch und ich stehte drauf. ist das überhaupt ein sidehop? wenn nicht was muss ich da anders machen, ich meine ihr könnt den ja auch direkt aufs hinterrad?
naja wäre cool wenn ihr ein paar tips mal posten könntet. bin da ja noch nicht so bewandert.
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, seit nicht so hart mit mir, fahre erst 1,5 jahre trial  
mfg
flo


----------



## trialsrider (9. Oktober 2006)

hmmm also das was du machst...ist schon so ne art sidehop und über das Vorderrad ziehen ist zwar geschummelt aber dadurch kann man wenn mans kann noch viel an höhe raus holen! Vlt solltest du einfach mal nach Honnef kommen und die sidehops und alles life erklären lassen! du stellst dich einfach immer zu sehr an!  

Also ich geh aufs hinterrad hüpfe einpaarmal bis ich gut stehe und geh dann mim arsch runter trete rein und ziehe das bike hoch! ich lande dann auch mit beiden
reifen gleichzeitig! 

martin


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Oktober 2006)

dafür das du erst 1,5 jahre fährst ist die höhe gut, aber gewöhn dir das hebeln übers vorderrad gleich ab. bissl is ja ok, aber am besten richtig aus den beinen rausziehen, und versuchen ohne hebeln zusidehoppen. aber lassdir das besser von bsxl erklären oder so


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Oktober 2006)

Naja ich kann folgendes dazu sagen.
Habe früher auch mal den gleichen fehler gemacht. Bei dir ist ganz klar zu erkennen, du drückst dein bike quasi die Mauer hoch, also dein VR ist viel zu hoch, du musst es vorher absenken, und dann mit etwas koordination abspringen reintreten und am lenker ziehen. Ist vom bewegungsablauf etwas schwieriger, aber es ist zu erlernen. Dein Fehler ist nicht die landung, sondern ganz kalr der abrpung ist falsch. bin jetzt auch zu faul mir hier die finger wund zu schreiben.
1. VR tiefer absinken lassen
2. arme und beine müssen kurzzeitig fast gestreckt sein
3. beine einknicken
4. reintreten und abspringen
5. arme anziehen und fliegen.

noch fragen?
Max


----------



## trialsrider (9. Oktober 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> Naja ich kann folgendes dazu sagen.
> Habe früher auch mal den gleichen fehler gemacht. Bei dir ist ganz klar zu erkennen, du drückst dein bike quasi die Mauer hoch, also dein VR ist viel zu hoch, du musst es vorher absenken, und dann mit etwas koordination abspringen reintreten und am lenker ziehen. Ist vom bewegungsablauf etwas schwieriger, aber es ist zu erlernen. Dein Fehler ist nicht die landung, sondern ganz kalr der abrpung ist falsch. bin jetzt auch zu faul mir hier die finger wund zu schreiben.
> 1. VR tiefer absinken lassen
> 2. arme und beine müssen kurzzeitig fast gestreckt sein
> ...



ja hör auf den mann! dafür war ich schon zu faul!  
aber genau so gehts!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (10. Oktober 2006)

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (10. Oktober 2006)

oder den

[url=http://img196.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rearsidehopmb4.gif][img=http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/8125/rearsidehopmb4.th.gif][/URL]


----------



## trialsrider (10. Oktober 2006)

ne die sind beide nicht das richtige!  
guck dir damon watson oft genug an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Oktober 2006)

das ist echt war, der typ hat die technik echt raus. naja ist nich der einzie, aber da sieht man das alles sehr gut


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (10. Oktober 2006)

Na ja. Er soll erstmal das hinkriegen.


----------



## trialsrider (10. Oktober 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Na ja. Er soll erstmal das hinkriegen.



ne eben nicht! besser direkt richtig lernen!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. Oktober 2006)

super, vielen dank für eure tips, werde das nun fortan berücksichtigen... das wird schon klappen, muss halt nur übern


----------

